# The Raconteurs



## bluesbird (Oct 30, 2007)

One of the best shows, I have seen the last few years. They blew me away at the passage to Montreal a few years back for the Broken Toy Soldiers. Well, they coming back in June for the Consolers of the Lonely. Damn, Jack White has a lot of tricks up his sleeve, and he's gonna be around for years. 

Must see, for all those who missed out last time. Plus, at least with the Raconteurs, there is a full band whereas with White Stripes it's an individual performance.

April 20th, Vancouver, BC – Commodore Ballroom 
June 4th, Montreal, QC – Metropolis 
June 5th, Toronto, ON – Ricoh Coliseum


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm very excited about this show. I'm a huge Jack White fan. I got to be security for him a few years back in Toronto and I can't get over what a genuinely good guy he was. Also the Raconteurs set from Austin City Limits is the best set I've ever seen on that show (beating out other favourites Kings of Leon, Wilco, John Fogerty, and Guided by Voices).


----------

